# cockatiel-Joel photos of our babies



## cockatiel-joel (Jul 8, 2012)

hope you all enjoy our photos


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Please do not post photos of your birds outside without a harness or in their cage.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Your tiels are gorgeous, love how they look up towards the camera


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

DallyTsuka said:


> Please do not post photos of your birds outside without a harness or in their cage.


Dally, why is there a need of a harness, I believe these tiels are inside a cage and so is the breeding box ? I am  confused,


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Dally, why is there a need of a harness, I believe these tiels are inside a cage and so is the breeding box ? I am confused,


The photos that showed the birds being outside the cage with no harness were removed. 

But those are some gorgeous birds. Are they breeding right now?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Your tiels are very pretty!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hanna said:


> Dally, why is there a need of a harness, I believe these tiels are inside a cage and so is the breeding box ? I am  confused,


i deleted the other photos in this thread and left up the good ones.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

They are gorgeous birds!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

They are so beautiful!


----------



## cockatiel-joel (Jul 8, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> The photos that showed the birds being outside the cage with no harness were removed.
> 
> But those are some gorgeous birds. Are they breeding right now?


well they are sitting on the eggs but I have suspicion that they are both females so I am letting them sit on them for 30 days and see what happens


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How old are they? The pearl looks like it may either be an incomplete pearl or losing its pearling which would make it a male, but age plays a big factor in that.


----------

